
Ask HN: As a developer – should I be getting ready for quantum computing? - candlefather
Consider the alternatives to focus on : 
1. Being just really good at what I do 
2. Climbing the management ladder
======
techjuice
As a developer you should always do the following: 1\. Strive to be really
good at what you do. 2\. Work on continuing your education to insure you are
keeping yourself knowledgable on new technology. 3\. Work on growing your
career, if you have been doing the same job for over three years you are
becoming stagnant and complacent instead of growing as a developer and a
person.

Now for your question on Quantum Computing, yes you should be getting ready
for it, as it will be new technology that will help you grow. It is going to
take some time to grasp what quantum computing is, the internals of it, and
your going to need some time to go through creating basic applications so you
can learn how to apply them to real-world problems.

So, to get you started, as those who sit and wait to be taught are those that
get left behind. Here are some resources that may help you on your learning
quest:
[https://www.research.ibm.com/ibm-q/](https://www.research.ibm.com/ibm-q/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUWfod_8JsM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUWfod_8JsM)
[https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2017/03/quantum-
computer-...](https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2017/03/quantum-computer-
programming/)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_programming)
Foundations of Quantum Programming - [https://www.amazon.com/Foundations-
Quantum-Programming-Mings...](https://www.amazon.com/Foundations-Quantum-
Programming-Mingsheng-Ying/dp/0128023066)

